

An unofficial native interface to the Marvel Comics API - libovness
https://github.com/rock-n-code/Marvelous

======
valarauca1
Previously on HackerNews
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7648860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7648860)

